# Safe?



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome. There are quite a few younger members here, and a teen section where they can talk about issues for their own age group. 

I think that you will find that we are a friendly group, and I have noticed that there are a few of the seasoned members here, who tend to take the younger members under their wing a little.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Colette,

I hope you like it here, too. Just a few things to help it be fun and safe:

don't post your email or address or phone. Duh!~ I know, but I just had to say it.
Don't post picures of anyone with out their permission.
And ask you mom if it's ok to post pictures of yourself, too

If you have questions you can use the Talk to the Team forum or Using the Horse Forum to anwer questions.

If you see a post that is really rude, then use the square red report button at the bottom left of every post.

Have fun and show us your horses!


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome to the form lily I personally like this forum it's my number one horse site lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Like any forum, there's risks and responsibilities. Don't share personal information, obviously, and ask your parents before posting pictures.

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me or any of the mod team for help


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome, I think this site is fairly safe. It's really sweet of you to check it out for your sister!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello & Welcome to the forum!

It's a really safe place here (as far as being safe on the internet goes). But I have found any 'bad things' are quickly removed by the wonderful moderation team. We have moderators from mostly all around the world - therefore this works out really well for Time Zones.

I have been on the forum for roughly three years and when your sister does join I'll happily take her under my wing! We have some younger members around her age here already and I know the Forum Community take extra care in responding to their questions or threads in a way which is sure to not end in them feeling upset or offended in any way - not that this happens to any members on the forum!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome to the group! Most everybody is nice and helpful and when there not the moderators chase them down and set them streight. ; )

Edit to add:
Your horses are very pretty.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

As far as I am aware, there have never been safety issues here. 

You will find this forum to be very helpful & generally friendly.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, it's a safe enough BB, and if she's coming on here to share and learn she'll do fine. 

However, be forewarned that if she can't take critiques or honest advice when asked without having a tantrum, or tries to excuse bad behavior because 'she's just a kid', that doesn't fly here.

The rule is if you're mature enough to post on a primarily adult BB, you should be mature enough to handle opinions other than your own without flying off the handle.

Please let your mother know that, as she may not want your sister having to deal with adults who won't coddle her. Some parents don't, and that's certainly their right.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi there! This a great site for horse lovers young & old. We have different opinions, but we all have one thing in common, love of horses. I am a mother & a grandmother, I feel this site is safe, however all youngster's internet use should be monitored by a parent.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Hi there! This a great site for horse lovers young & old. We have different opinions, but we all have one thing in common, love of horses. I am a mother & a grandmother, I feel this site is safe, however all youngster's internet use should be monitored by a parent.


Very well said! Like waresbear said it is a great site for all of us addicted to all that is horse. 

I'm a mom & would let my daughter on here if she was old enough but like anything else it would be monitored. Thankfully now my monitoring her web access basically includes Nickjr & Disney :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

:wave:

Welcome to the forum.

It is always good to have another horse lover around to share horse knowledge with.


----------

